# Japan-style Fonts !!!!!!!



## Psyclic (18. Juni 2001)

Hi ich such seit einiger zeit cool gestylte japanmäßige fonts.. kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen. Ich weis es ist nich gerade das richtige board aber ich wusste nicht wo ichs sonst posten sollte, und es hat ja n bissle was mit gfx zu tun


----------



## Scalé (18. Juni 2001)

wassn japan style mäsig?


----------



## DarkSoul (18. Juni 2001)

*Kann es sein,*

dass du diese Matrixschriftzeichen meinst ? Wenn ja, dann würde ich das auch gerne erfahren, wie man die Dinger macht!
Naja, ich versuchs einfach mal


----------



## -H- (18. Juni 2001)

Ich schätze mal das Du mit Japanstyle, eine Schrift meinst deren Striche wie Samuraischwerter gebogen sind (schöner Vergleich!). 
Leider kann ich Dir nur mit dem Namen dienen; vielleicht habe ich die Schrift auch noch irgendwo zu Hause rumfliegen.

Also die Schrift heißt: Kanban.

Ach ja: So richtig cool sieht die aber nicht aus und es gibt auch nur Großbuchstaben.

H


----------



## drash (18. Juni 2001)

also japanische schriften gibt es auf http://www.fontz.de unter foreign languages!!


----------



## woodynatoR (18. Juni 2001)

hi!
von HeadFragGer2K aus dem "Fonts" Thread:


"Hier was chinesisches. 
(1.4 mb 14 fonts, weis auchnet warum so gross) 

http://www.laux-privat.de/ak/japan.zip "

Die Schriften sind echt gut ! Hoffe du meinst solche
ciao
woody


----------



## Frenetic~Efreet (19. Juni 2001)

Also wenn du n recht stylishen, aber noch halbwegs lesbaren "Japan font" habn willst, dann empfehl ich dir, die schrift "hirosh"


----------



## Psyclic (20. Juni 2001)

danke an alle für die fonts... damit kann ich schonmal was anfangen.
@woody: den font mag ich nicht  

Kennt ihr noch andere ? also nicht diese alten schriftzeichen sondern neuere..is schwer zu erklären wie ich das meine ... halt "moderne" fern-östliche schrift


----------

